# A tribute to terrier determination!!!



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Quite an achievement for such a small set of teeth.

I bet this one isn't left on its own in the motorhome!!


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Ah, Butter wouldn't melt............... look so cute :wink:


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

Lack of chocolate drinks I suspect. I have seen it in humans.....dreadful  

ps I have a special "little something" for you! I will pop it in the post this week :lol:


----------



## 109334 (Jan 20, 2008)

hi dave we had a similiar situation years ago we were given a four seater setee by my father in law it was second hand but like new..we had it three nights when our (rescued) afghan hound decided to rip it to pieces and sleep inside it on the springs..your picture reminds us so much of that moment.


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

Hi It also reminded me of when our Afghan Hound ate the sofa. He also ate his way through the chairs and the power lead attached to the fridge one of every pair of shoes and anything else he could get his teeth into. I'm surprised that he lasted the 10 years he did before he died of cancer. We then got a Yorkie who just had a go at a few shoes nothing more. That picture makes me laugh and brings back good memories :lol:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

eddievanbitz said:


> Lack of chocolate drinks I suspect. I have seen it in humans.....dreadful
> 
> ps I have a special "little something" for you! I will pop it in the post this week :lol:


Hi Eddie

Hold on there a minute. I didn't chew the sofa in your waiting room!!!! It must have been Sabre pining after Gracie. :roll: 8O

I can hardly wait for the postman - I hope it's that cup of chocolate I missed, and Artona says is so delicious. :lol: :lol:

Incidentally, I'm very pleased with both Strikeback and the reversing camera. With the bikes on the back the view gets a bit cluttered, but it's still a big improvement on guesswork and crossed fingers! Having a rear view mirror is great too, as I couldn't see anything directly behind before the camera.

Thanks again 

Dave


----------



## pepandspice (May 1, 2005)

Hi, that is so funny, is it a dandy dinmont?
It reminds me of years ago when my mum got a beagle after reading in the local press about 'smoking beagles' who were apparently used in laboratories. 
When we got him (Major) he was very frightened of men and apart from chewing our sofas and lifting the carpet from one corner of the room to the other during the night, he was a lovely dog, so playful. 
I am so glad our miniature schnauzers don't do anything like this.

Pepandspice.


----------

